# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL:n seutukausilipun hinta ei nouse, kertalippujen hintoihin korotuksia

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Prompter

Hienoa, että saadaan kaikista kertalipuista tasarahahintaisia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hienoa, että saadaan kaikista kertalipuista tasarahahintaisia.


Samaa mieltä olen ehdottomasti. Myös hintojen korotuksien suuntaaminen kertalippuihin on hyvä asia.

----------


## aki

Tosi hyvä että suurimmat korotukset kohdistetaan kuljettajilta ostettaviin kertalippuihin. Tuossa on jo myös psykologinen vaikutus kun 2,80 muuttuu 3,00 ja 4,50 > 5,00. Nopeuttaahan tuo myös rahastusta kun ei tarvitse niin paljon pelata vaihtorahojen kanssa. Varmaan aika moni satunnaismatkustaja hankkii jatkossa sen matkakortin.

----------


## 339-DF

Aivan poskettomat hinnat. Ei satunnaismatkustaja mitään matkakortteja hanki, se menee autolla. Pariskunta Leppävaarasta kaupunkiin syömään ja takaisin 20? Hah.

----------


## Samppa

> Aivan poskettomat hinnat. Ei satunnaismatkustaja mitään matkakortteja hanki, se menee autolla. Pariskunta Leppävaarasta kaupunkiin syömään ja takaisin 20? Hah.


Ihanan negatiivinen asenne edelleen. Verottajan hyväksymä kilometrikorvaus, jonka lasketaan kattavan auton kulut, on lienee 0,45 . Leppävaarasta Helsinkiin voi kertyä esim. 20 km sivu = 18,00 , ja siihen päälle todennäköisesti pysäköintikulut. Eikä voi nauttia ruuan kanssa hyvästä viinistä tms. Miksei Espoossa asuva satunnaismatkustaja hankkisi matkakorttia, selviäisi satunnaisistakin matkoista halvemmalla?

----------


## Knightrider

Jotkut eivät periaatteen, kukkaron koon tai käytännön vuoksi hanki (kanta-asiakas)kortteja, joita tarvitsisi vain kerran kolmessa viikossa. Käyttäjä aki kehui psykologista vaikutusta, mutta omasta mielestäni se sotii nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen satunnaiskäyttäjiä ja potentiaalisia kanta-asiakkaita vastaan. ,90-loppuiset hinnat nostaisivat käyttäjien määrän lisäksi lipputuloja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aivan poskettomat hinnat. Ei satunnaismatkustaja mitään matkakortteja hanki, se menee autolla. Pariskunta Leppävaarasta kaupunkiin syömään ja takaisin 20? Hah.


Ei hinnat mitenkään poskettomat ole mielestäni, seuraavat lähinnä samaa kaavaa kuin esim. SL:n liikenteessä Tukholmassa. Sielläkin metron tai junan porttivahdilta (bussista ei edes voi ostaa lippuja) ostettu yhden vyöhykkeen kertalippu maksaa 44 SEK eli n. 5. Etukäteenkin ostettuna kertalippu maksaa 36 SEK eli n. 4,1. Kuukausilippu taasen maksaa 790 SEK eli n. 90 kaikille kolmelle vyöhykkeelle. HSL-alueellakin lippujen korotukset tehdään nyt siis siihen helpoimmin korvattavissa olevaan ja vähiten käytettyyn lippuun, mikä on toki viisainta.

----------


## Nak

Negatiivinen asenne tai ei, niin kertalipun hinnan korottaminen on huono homma. Todellakin ne satunnaismatkaajat alkaa tippumaan pois, mistä ne edes saisivat sen matkakortin? Minäkään en ole ihan varma saako sitä r-kioskista? Jos kausilipun hintaa olisi korotettu, ei korotusta olisi edes tarvinnut niin paljoa, kun kausilippua nyt kuitenkin myydään enemmän! Lisäksi, kun tiedotuksen taso on tämä, niin vielä helmikuussa saa keksiä perusteluja sille miksi se lippu maksaakaan niin paljon.  :Sad:

----------


## Knightrider

> (bussista ei edes voi ostaa lippuja)


Miten on sitten mahdollista, etten nähnyt yhtään automaattia pysäkeillä, enkä busseissa? Eikä paikallisjunassa Sicklan puulaituriseisakkeella ollut lipunmyyntiä, ei portteja, ei porttivahteja eikä edes automaattia. Junassa ei tullut ikinä konduktööriä, silti isoilta asemilta poistuttaessa saattaa olla lippujen tarkastus (eikö  edes lipuntarkastajissa säästetä rahaa vaikka laituriportit on hankittu?).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miten on sitten mahdollista, etten nähnyt yhtään automaattia pysäkeillä, enkä busseissa? Eikä paikallisjunassa Sicklan puulaituriseisakkeella ollut lipunmyyntiä, ei portteja, ei porttivahteja eikä edes automaattia. Junassa ei tullut ikinä konduktööriä, silti isoilta asemilta poistuttaessa saattaa olla lippujen tarkastus (eikö  edes lipuntarkastajissa säästetä rahaa vaikka laituriportit on hankittu?).


Automaatteja ja porttivahteja on vain metro- ja lähijuna-asemilla (pendeltåg). Kertalippuja voi ostaa niiden lisäksi myös SL Centereistä, lukuisista kaupoista ja kioskeista sekä paikallisjunissa ja raitiovaunuissa (mm. Saltsjöbanan, jonka varrella myös Sicklan asema sijaitsee) konduktööreiltä, joiden pitäisi kyllä kiertää junissa.

(Tämähän ei nyt enää varsinaisesti liity HSL-alueen lippujen hintojen korotuksiin.)

----------


## hylje

Parin tämäntapaisen korotuksen jälkeen kertalipun voikin sitten lopettaa ja myydä matkakortittomille satunnaismatkaajille suoraan päivälippu: 8 sisäinen, 12 seutu. Diilissä häviää lähinnä yhteen suuntaan menevä turisti. Molempiin suuntiin päivän aikana matkustava saa kaupan päälle muut matkat saman päivän aikana. Turistilla lähtökohtaisesti pitäisi olla varaa maksaa nämä hinnat eikä hänellä autoiluvaihtoehto ei käytännössä toimi. Vuokra-autot eivät ole läheskään yhtä käteviä ja maksavat hunajaa.

----------


## aki

> Negatiivinen asenne tai ei, niin kertalipun hinnan korottaminen on huono homma. Todellakin ne satunnaismatkaajat alkaa tippumaan pois, mistä ne edes saisivat sen matkakortin? Minäkään en ole ihan varma saako sitä r-kioskista?


Henkilökohtaisen matkakortin saa Hankittua HSL:n palvelupisteistä ja yhteispalvelupisteistä. Haltijakohtaisen matkakortin saa näiden lisäksi R-kioskeista ja joistakin muista myyntipisteistä (tavarataloista ainakin stockman)
Nythän HSL voisi kompensoida kertalippujenhinnan korotusta kampanjalla, jolla uusille asiakkaille tarjottaisiin maksutonta matkakorttia johon olisi ladattu etukäteen arvoa vaikka 10. Kortti toimitettaisiin tietenkin postitse kotiin. Käsittääkseni edellinen korttikampanja onnistui hyvin joten tässä olisi taas hyvä tilaisuus "uusasiakashankinnalle"

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kaikista helpoin ratkaisu kertalippujen osalta olisi automaattien määrän lisääminen ja kännykkälipun kelpoisuuden laajentaminen kaikkiin kulkuvälineisiin. Myöskään kuljettajien kertalippujen myyntiä ei tarvitsisi lopettaa kokonaan, muttei ostajiakaan olisi enää kuin kourallinen. Kuljettajalta ostetut liput olisivat sitten tietysti kalliimpia kuin etukäteen ostetut. Tässä voittaa kaikki, ja säästyy vatvomiset kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisesta. Mitä kännykkälipun toimintaan tulee; ihan yhtä helppoa tai vaikeaa se on tarkastaa kuin paperilippukin. Ja ihan hyvin selvitään maailmalla myös avorahastuksettomissa kulkuvälineissä kännykkälipun kanssa.

Ja jos lisäkehitysehdotuksista puhutaan, niin kertalippujen ostomahdollisuus myös kioskeihin ja kauppoihin, jolloin ne voisi ladata kertakortille. Myös vuorokausilippujen latausmahdollisuus matkakortille olisi ihan kätevää.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta asenteeni on enemmän positiivinen kuin negatiivinen. Minä kun osaan ajatella niitäkin kaupunkilaisia, joille joukkoliikenne ei ole henki ja elämä. Tekisi itse kullekin hyvää välillä. 

Nostamalla kertamaksun hinnat absurdeiksi nostetaan samalla kynnystä nousta siihen tyhjään pelloilla seilaavaan bussiin ylipäätään. Meillä on jo valmiiksi äärettömän sekava ja hankalasti hahmotettava linjasto varsinkin naapurikunnissa. Sitä käyttänevät vain ne, joiden on pakko. Ja heillä on sitten se kausilippukin. Minusta olisi hienoa, jos satunnaisen, potentiaalisen joukkoliikennematkustajan kynnystä nousta siihen bussiin madallettaisiin. Selkeämpi linjasto, halvat kertaliput. Voisi jopa käydä niin, että nykyinen järkyttävän kallis bussiliikenne ei olisikaan enää niin kallista.

"Bussilla? Miksi ihmeessä? Emmä tiedä mistä se menee ja minne se menee ja koska se tulee. Hidaskin se on. Sitäpaitsi sehän maksaa ihan älyttömästi, just lehdessä oli että 5!"

Autoilun hintoja voi laskea vaikka miten monella eri tavalla, ja on laskettukin. Kaikki niistä ovat kuitenkin epäolennaisia. Olennaista on vain se, että bussiin menijältä vaaditaan se raha konkreettisena käteisenä juuri silloin. Se, että auton joutuu tankkaamaan yhden Lepuski-Stadi-huvimatkan jälkeen 0,4 päivää aiemmin kuin yleensä, ei tunnu missään. Se on "ilmaista", kun taas se 20 bussiin on oikeaa rahaa. Valitettavasti.

Ja sallittakoon vielä yksi vertailu. Ei missään tapauksessa oikea, mutta näin ihmiset ajattelevat. 5:lla saa 3 litraa bensaa. Sillä ajaa 70 km. Yhden bussilipun hinnalla!

----------


## vristo

Mä sanon, jälleen kerran, että kännykkälipun sekava kelpoisuusalue on kaikkein suurin hidaste, jollei jopa este, satunnaiselle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle. Minultakin kysytään, jopa monesti päivässä, kelpaako kännylippu tällä linjalla, samalla kun asiakkaan sormi on valmiina tilaamaan ko. lipun. Kun ei käy (vaikkapa linjalla h58), eikä löydy käteistä rahaa, saattaa tämä satunnainen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä hylätä koko ajatuksen ja etsiä muita kulkumuotoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mä sanon, jälleen kerran, että kännykkälipun sekava kelpoisuusalue on kaikkein suurin hidaste, jollei jopa este, satunnaiselle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle. Minultakin kysytään, jopa monesti päivässä, kelpaako kännylippu tällä linjalla, samalla kun asiakkaan sormi on valmiina tilaamaan ko. lipun. Kun ei käy (vaikkapa linjalla h58), eikä löydy käteistä rahaa, saattaa tämä satunnainen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä hylätä koko ajatuksen ja etsiä muita kulkumuotoja.


Onko muuten kännykkälipun rajattuun kelpoisuusalueeseen jokin oikea syy? Enkä nyt tarkoita tarkastamisen hankaluutta tai väärentämismahdollisuuksia. Sillä kuten aiemmassa viestissäni jo sanoin, onnistuu maailmalla (esim. Tukholmassa) kännykkälipun käyttö ihan koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä.

----------


## JT

> Jotkut eivät periaatteen, kukkaron koon tai käytännön vuoksi hanki (kanta-asiakas)kortteja, joita tarvitsisi vain kerran kolmessa viikossa.


Eihän sillä käyttötiheydellä ole mitään merkitystä, se voi olla vaikka 3 kuukautta, koska ei se matkakortille ladattu arvo sieltä mihinkään häviä eikä sillä ole viimeistä käyttöpäivää. Pidemmän päälle tulee kuitenkin kannattavammaksi säilyttää sitä matkakorttia vaikka lipaston laatikossa. Rasitteena on pelkästään kortin käyttöönottomaksu, joka maksaa itsensä nopeasti takaisin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Miten on sitten mahdollista, etten nähnyt yhtään automaattia pysäkeillä, enkä busseissa? Eikä paikallisjunassa Sicklan puulaituriseisakkeella ollut lipunmyyntiä, ei portteja, ei porttivahteja eikä edes automaattia. Junassa ei tullut ikinä konduktööriä, silti isoilta asemilta poistuttaessa saattaa olla lippujen tarkastus (eikö  edes lipuntarkastajissa säästetä rahaa vaikka laituriportit on hankittu?).


Tukholman joukkoliikenneviranomainen on sentään vasta toisella sijalla lippuautomaattien pihtaamisessa Länsi-Euroopassa. Ykkössijan taitaa valitettavasti viedä Helsinki ja HSL.... Vai miten muuten on mahdollista, että: 

- Länsiterminaaliin saatiin lippuautomaatit vasta liikenteen alettua (näistäkin muistaakseni toinen vasta tappelun/ihmettelyn jälkeen)?
- Rautatieaseman pysäkille saatiin lippuautomaatti vasta vuosi-pari sitten?
- Esim. Kauniaisten juna-asemalla ei vieläkään ole lippuautomaattia?
- Vanha Messukeskuksen lippuautomaatti ja jopa nykyiset Länsiterminaalin lippuautomaatit on piilotettu sellaisella luovuudella, että näistä pitäisi oikeastaan myöntää asiakkaiden kiusaamisen Nobel-palkinto...?

----------


## jodo

> Tukholman joukkoliikenneviranomainen on sentään vasta toisella sijalla lippuautomaattien pihtaamisessa Länsi-Euroopassa. Ykkössijan taitaa valitettavasti viedä Helsinki ja HSL.... Vai miten muuten on mahdollista, että: 
> 
> - Esim. Kauniaisten juna-asemalla ei vieläkään ole lippuautomaattia??


Kauniaisissa on VR:n automaatti josta saatavilla myös kaikki mahdolliset HSL-tuotteet.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kauniaisissa on VR:n automaatti josta saatavilla myös kaikki mahdolliset HSL-tuotteet.


Myös matkakortin lataus?

----------


## Karosa

> Myös matkakortin lataus?


Kyllä, mitä itse olen huomannut.

----------

